# Loft demo and build time lapse



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Well, it wasn't a complete demolition, but I had to get my Red Rose "Starter Loft" out of the way so I could get my new loft built. Most of my birds are at a friend's loft, but I still have my breeders in the old loft until move-in day.

The new one was built in a day by a local storage shed company. I gave them the drawings and they said "sure, we can do that." It would have taken me all winter to do what they did in a day.

I'll post a photo later when the aviaries are on and the birds are in their new home. It's 8 x 15 with three sections. It's rained hard and solid for two days since they built it and it's bone dry inside (whew). The door is on the far side. Everything else is pretty self-explanatory. 

I'm building new nest boxes and new slanted-back easy clean box perches. I still have some work to do yet! I thought you might enjoy the time lapse.

http://youtu.be/jXZhhwOrEF0


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Very cool! The new loft is looking incredible. Nice work!


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

how much you pay?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow I had to play it twice, I blinked... very cool
Dave


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

That is beautiful! I always thought a big part of the fun of pigeons was designing and redesigning the loft, lol.


----------



## kbraden (Mar 27, 2010)

Well done-- loft & video!


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Great looking loft!


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks great !!!! Great job..

I've seen this style loft before.


http://www.parkhallsheds.co.uk/ - 8k


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Obviously I'm excited for the upgrade.



bhymer said:


> Looks great !!!! Great job..
> 
> I've seen this style loft before.
> 
> ...


Yup, you're right. I was looking for something that was more than just a box and I like the looks of these. I figured the Europeans probably know a thing or two about lofts.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

bhymer said:


> Looks great !!!! Great job..
> 
> I've seen this style loft before.
> 
> ...


Those are some great looking lofts. Wish I'd seen that a couple of years ago.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

Have you added the avairies on yet ???? Please post more pictures when you can.

Great looking loft.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I have added a couple of aviaries so far. I'm not sure I'll stick with the sputnik or not. I might try it through OB season and then decide for sure. 



















Here is the OB section. This is a 180-degree view so it look far bigger than it is. I am standing in the main doorway as I shoot this photo. You can see the aviary on the front wall on the right and the nest boxes are on the back wall. A doweled door leads to the young bird section pictured below.










The young bird section, which is currently housing some of my hens, only has the slanted box perches. So far I really like them. It keeps the floors very clean.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Your loft turned out spectacular!


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

how did you do your roof? i want to do that to my loft too.. can you take a picture of the roof if u dont mind


----------

